# Spam-bots (why the dren is staying around longer these days)



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Once upon a time, I rarely saw a spam message on the RSS feeds, and when I did, if I clicked through to report it it was already gone. These days, they seem to stay up for hours, even days. Is there a policy change in effect or are we just seeing the fallout from an influx of new folks and a limited number of moderators?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Apparently, nobody's paying attention in here either


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

When the new software was installed, the 5 post minimum went away allowing for more of it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Dren?

Do you mean drek?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

And, we mods are busy with holidays too.


----------

